# unable to transfer media from one dvr to another



## ciarabelle (Feb 19, 2009)

we recently switched accounts (long story) and w/ the new account we bought outright a 722k dvr... our old account had a 722 (no k).. i paid to activate hdd on the old one before we closed out the account expressly so i could transfer the data to the new dvr... (we had a lot of recorded programs)... so even though i own this one they forced me to pay again for hdd activation on the new account (argh)... and when i go to access the same hdd -- it tells me that its a different dvr and i have to format it... ! which defeats the entire purpose of the whole exercise... 

(what was weird is it was an automated system at activated hdd... and it didn't ask for any rcvr identifier - which leads me to believe its opened up fo the entire account...)

anyone know how i can transfer my archived dvr shows from the hdd to the new dvr? we also have a 722 (no k) in another room - is it just a matter of using the same model? i thought of cloning to the new drive i bought for the new dvr (which is blank from factory right now).. but i think i will have same issue w/ it wanting to delete the data.

ml


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Activation is per account, so when you change accounts the activation must be renewed.

Now to the problem, there is word out that you can copy a certain folder on the EHD to another EHD that is activated on the new account and it will successfully move the recordings.

I do not recall the specifics, but I'll dig around a bit an see what I can find.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Follow 'DishArc' word .


----------



## ciarabelle (Feb 19, 2009)

i have read the steps for copying the disharc folder (thanks Jim) but i am concerned that after i accomplish all those steps (and unfortunately its not as simple as connecting to my mac and copying a folder from one to the other) that it will still find some weird code amoungst the disharc file (ie an identifier file) that tells it the data came from a different rcvr.

anyone have any first hand success on copying the data and then reading it on the new rcvr?

(as for activating per account - i hope so because before on my last account they told me i had to activate per rcvr... which is why i was not impressed that i had to activate my OWN rcvr... )

thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You will be the first one who will do it that way. We are waiting for your report here. 
Use LifeCD with any Linux flavor.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

> unable to transfer media from one dvr to another


Have you tried asking Dish directly? Doesn't sound like what you're trying to do should be "disallowed".


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Kevin Brown said:



> Have you tried asking Dish directly? Doesn't sound like what you're trying to do should be "disallowed".


The entire EHD function is so rudimentary, IMO, it's probably not technically possible.


----------



## ciarabelle (Feb 19, 2009)

well, i have never had any good support from dish ts -- they always seem to default to wanting to send a new rcvr... and i don't want to call and waste several hours on the line - i would have to escalate the call at least 3 times based on my past experience with their 'technical' support.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

ciarabelle said:


> well, i have never had any good support from dish ts -- they always seem to default to wanting to send a new rcvr... and i don't want to call and waste several hours on the line - i would have to escalate the call at least 3 times based on my past experience with their 'technical' support.


You can say that again. I try to avoid technical support like the plague. Not only Dish but all technical support because it's become so bad in the last few years.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try use online chat, it could cut your time dramatically.


----------



## ciarabelle (Feb 19, 2009)

ok so i formatted the new ehd w/ the new dvr.... and dh was kind enough to follow the copy instructions and copy the shows over to the new ehd.. ... plugged it into the new dvr w/ much anticipation... nope -- wants to format

seriously why do they need so much protection?? is there really a a huge amount of people trying to copy dr. phil from one dvr to another ? especially with most shows having online viewing (which is not really an option for me - slow isp). (i use the dr phil reference loosely lol - in my case its lost and fringe... i like to record the whole season then we watch it all in one weekend... or at least we were going to.. grr)

sigh

and not knowing what special identifier file is required to be kept from the new dvr... or if its darn-well encrypted in each recording (likely knowing dish)...

bloody stupid.

for this i pay over a 100 a month.

thanks for trying everyone..


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

ciarabelle said:


> is there really a a huge amount of people trying to copy dr. phil from one dvr to another ?


No, but the capability to plug in a HDD from your DVR and distribute the video over the Internet is what they're trying to avoid.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I transfered programs from the old 622 using the External Hard Drive to the new 622 with no problem.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

RASCAL01 said:


> I transfered programs from the old 622 using the External Hard Drive to the new 622 with no problem.


If both receivers are on the same account there is no problem. OP got a new account for some reason.


----------



## calipup (Oct 17, 2008)

Actually within accounts you can move the EHD from 622 to 622 or 622-722 but the K's are a different reciever and will not let you move your EHD from either a 622 or 722. Just confirmed this with Tech support this morning. I'm going to look at trying to find a way using the disharc steps, as i have over 750 gb of movies i want back and i dont take no for an answer.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

calipup said:


> Actually within accounts you can move the EHD from 622 to 622 or 622-722 but the K's are a different reciever and will not let you move your EHD from either a 622 or 722. Just confirmed this with Tech support this morning. I'm going to look at trying to find a way using the disharc steps, as i have over 750 gb of movies i want back and i dont take no for an answer.


DishARC works just fine. You sure you can't move a EHD from a 622 to a 722k? Never heard of that before. I move my EHD between my 612 and 622 all the time, if anything was going to be different the 612 would be the oddball. All the K does is add the MT2 module for OTA reception and gives you 1 more OTA tuner over a 622 or 722. I know you can't move a EHD from a 622/612/722 to a 2XX/4XX, you sure thats not what the tech meant?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> DishARC works just fine. You sure you can't move a EHD from a 622 to a 722k? Never heard of that before. I move my EHD between my 612 and 622 all the time, if anything was going to be different the 612 would be the oddball. All the K does is add the MT2 module for OTA reception and gives you 1 more OTA tuner over a 622 or 722. I know you can't move a EHD from a 622/612/722 to a 2XX/4XX, you sure thats not what the tech meant?


While I would like to see that positively confirmed or refuted, it wouldn't surprise me.

Apparently the k is the only box that wil be able to use the new Slingbox 700U which requires some different internal configuration between the USB port and the network port.

Maybe I'll ask.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

OK, I sent the following to Dish Quality, Tech Support, Echostar Engineering, and the Administrative Office to see what kind of answer(s) I get back:


> I was considering upgrading to a ViP722k when the Dish version of the Slingbox 700U was released, based on information that indicates that the 722k is the only DVR it will work on at this time. But then this post appeared on DBSTalk indicating that Tech Support told the customer that he can't move an external hard drive (EHD) between the 722k and the ViP612/622/722 DVRs even though they're on the same account.
> 
> Since I have five EHDs, including three full of content, I'm hoping that Dish Network/Echostar will be keeping the EHD system compatible as new DVRs are released. If the 722k (and the new 922?) won't be able to use those EHD's, I would have to assume that no new DVR design will be compatible with my EHDs ultimately resulting in loss of access to the content.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfpanther (Apr 29, 2008)

calipup said:


> Actually within accounts you can move the EHD from 622 to 622 or 622-722 but the K's are a different reciever and will not let you move your EHD from either a 622 or 722. Just confirmed this with Tech support this morning. I'm going to look at trying to find a way using the disharc steps, as i have over 750 gb of movies i want back and i dont take no for an answer.


I added the EHD when I was upgrading from the 722 to the 722k and it worked. I was able to move my programs onto the EHD from the 722 and then from the EHD to the 722k without any problem. I am now using the EHD on the 722k.

Pam


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks like it was CSR glitch (as usual).


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Maybe they'll correct that in the next release.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

phrelin said:


> While I would like to see that positively confirmed or refuted, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> Apparently the k is the only box that wil be able to use the new Slingbox 700U which requires some different internal configuration between the USB port and the network port.
> 
> Maybe I'll ask.


I don't think they said the 722k, is going to be the only reciever, just the reciever that is currently certified with it. Granted the 722k is the current shipping model as well, so seeing it at CES with the 7000u makes more sense too.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

calipup said:


> Actually within accounts you can move the EHD from 622 to 622 or 622-722 but the K's are a different reciever and will not let you move your EHD from either a 622 or 722. Just confirmed this with Tech support this morning. I'm going to look at trying to find a way using the disharc steps, as i have over 750 gb of movies i want back and i dont take no for an answer.


With regard to the statement about not being able to move the EHD between the 722k and the other ViP DVRs I got this quick response from Echostar Engineering:


> This information is incorrect, as long as the ViP722k is on the same Dish Network account it absolutely can share the EHD with the ViP612/622/722 DVR's. We do not have any information available at this time on what will be available on the ViP922.


 This comes from a reliable member of Echostar's engineering staff, as opposed to a Dish TSR.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I traded my 622 in for a 722k and the EHD's recorded on the 622 work perfectly on the 722k.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Our OP is gone ...

If he/she will back - call CSR and talk to a person, ask to 'rehit' your account for EHD authorization, do cold reboot of new DVR [722k] and connect old disk again.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Our OP is gone ...
> 
> If he/she will back - call CSR and talk to a person, ask to 'rehit' your account for EHD authorization, do cold reboot of new DVR [722k] and connect old disk again.


Hopefully he/she will be back. This evening Tech Support sent the following email which conforms to what Echostar Engineering said:


> Thank you for your email. We apologize for any inconvenience this issue has caused. I'd be happy to help. Regarding the Slingbox 700U, I would have to refer you to Slingbox at support.slingmedia.com. The external hard drive(s) can be moved from receiver to receiver (on the same account) as many times as you want. The 722k and the unreleased 922 do not format the hard drive any differently. These could be used as well. The 922 if released will have Slingbox technology built in; the full extent is not yet known.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> The 922 _*if*_ released will have Slingbox technology built in;


Very interesting phrase from Tech Support. Freudian slip, perhaps?


----------

